# Where to buy GHRP-6 and CJC-1295?



## Bobby10 (May 29, 2012)

Greetings,

I come from Holland and I was looking to buy peptides from the UK.

Now I'm not too familiar with the UK peptide sites so I would like some site recommendations with best price/service.

thanks in advance and i hope im not offending any rules by asking this (they are legal right  )


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

Edit:


----------



## Bobby10 (May 29, 2012)

I think purepeptides.co.uk is just the site I was looking for, thanks alot.

If anyone else think's there is a better site then I'd love to hear...


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Used them not long ago as I thought I would give a few sources a go, thought they were good but had mixing problems. Been using peptidesuk.com for the last month. Working well for me, really good. Just got some Ipam to try a boom dose trial.


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

LGM said:


> Used them not long ago as I thought I would give a few sources a go, thought they were good but had mixing problems. Been using peptidesuk.com for the last month. Working well for me, really good. Just got some Ipam to try a boom dose trial.


1. have you had any side effects by using purepeptides?

2. have you had any side effects by using peptidesuk?

3. What do you mean by "not long ago"? 1 month ago?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Read this mate:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/229894-peptides-comparison-test.html

This tells you everything you'll need to know about Peptides & which is the best etc etc.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

JasonSteward said:


> 1. have you had any side effects by using purepeptides? 2. have you had any side effects by using peptidesuk? 3. What do you mean by "not long ago"? 1 month ago?


 1. Yes but didn't mix well. 2. Yes working very well on me now 3. About 6 weeks ago is when I finished yes, been on peptidesuk since then. I had used them in the past but thought I would try other sources here in the UK and the US. Happy with these now, think I will stick with them. Looking forward to starting the boom dose trial next week.


----------

